# Puppy putting his feet in the water bowl .



## Jedi (Apr 11, 2014)

I have a 3 month old named Bear and a two year old named Bo . I have a large twelve inch water dish that both dogs and a feral cat (Henry) have to drink from . The second day I had him he walked up to the bowl and put his front paws in there and started splashing . I gave him the sharp "NO!" and he backed off . And there have been other times he's done it when I have not seen him because he's wet on the paws , chest and head . I put the water bowl 12 inches off the ground to see if that would cure it but he just jumps up and puts both paws in it . 
So is this normal for a high energy pup ? Is there anything I can do about it ? Growing up in the desert we learned that water is precious and not to be wasted . We collect rainwater and have natural vegetation..palo verde and mesquite trees and weeds .
Any help , suggestions and comments are welcomed . Thank you .
Rudy .


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Our puppy does this, too. Can you try using a bucket instead of a dish?


----------



## Jedi (Apr 11, 2014)

GypsyGhost said:


> Our puppy does this, too. Can you try using a bucket instead of a dish?


Yea..I'll try that . Thanks for the suggestion ! 
Rudy .


----------



## DaisyDaws (Feb 28, 2015)

Funny ours does this, too. He loves water, whether from a hose or a lake or a creek. He seems to do the paws-in-the-water thing when he's got a lot of energy to burn, we pick up his water and go play with something else. Good luck!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Dogs on Crates and Carriers 32 oz bottle, Dog Kennels and for use on fences outside, 64 oz bottle
Small Dogs 32 or 16 oz bottle








Just like a rabbit or hamster might use, but bigger..


----------



## Nepenthexx (Apr 27, 2015)

You could also have the waterbowl in the bathroom, then it doesnt really matter if the puppy puts his paws in the bowl (you have to change water often though). Mine did this too but has stopped now. This wont work though if you dont want to waste any water.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That's a good idea (the attachment thing), but no fun!  I always found that as soon as I go out and spend $12 on a plastic pool, the puppy decides splashing in water isn't that much fun, but that's what I'd do if you're going to give them a water dribbler. I miss puppies doing that. If I lived where resources were so limited, I'd forgo something else involving water so that a puppy could play. 

Also it's easier/more natural to yell no, but calling him to you for praise and a little reward that has value specifically to him (petting, toy, food) when he's doing it, and praise when he's not helps. 

Finally, not sure if they are outdoors, but if so, puppies, old, and sick dogs have little resistance to heat particularly in comparison to "regular" adult dogs, so he may just be a lot smarter.


----------



## Jedi (Apr 11, 2014)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> That's a good idea (the attachment thing), but no fun!  I always found that as soon as I go out and spend $12 on a plastic pool, the puppy decides splashing in water isn't that much fun, but that's what I'd do if you're going to give them a water dribbler. I miss puppies doing that. If I lived where resources were so limited, I'd forgo something else involving water so that a puppy could play.
> 
> Also it's easier/more natural to yell no, but calling him to you for praise and a little reward that has value specifically to him (petting, toy, food) when he's doing it, and praise when he's not helps.
> 
> Finally, not sure if they are outdoors, but if so, puppies, old, and sick dogs have little resistance to heat particularly in comparison to "regular" adult dogs, so he may just be a lot smarter.


We think alike ! :thumbup: I've got a small plastic pool that we use for Bo's toys . I throw everything we play with in there after we're done . I had got it so he could cool down in during the summers but Bo has no interest in water !LOL
I'm thinking of filling it with maybe four inches of water so that Bear can wallow in it . And if he loses interest then it's back to being a toy chest and the water can go in the rain barrels . 
I thought maybe it was a behavior issue . Maybe a dominance thing..like saying "this water is mine" . The look on Bo's face when he saw him do it was classic !
Point taken on the prais suggestion .:thumbup:
I have a doggie flap on the door so they come and go at will . 
I got Bo a dog house , a cot to lay in and a bed for indoors and he showed no interest in any of those , he prefers to lay under the truck in the caroport ! LOL .
Thanks for your comment .
Rudy .


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Apollo did this for a while. He also carried and banged the bowl around when he emptied the bowl. These are precious things in my house(5 years ago and 5 dogs ago not so much)

I took out the puppy pools today, I got a big pool but it's not up yet...Apollo has been out playing in the pool for about 4 hours now...he did try to bring the hose in the house


----------



## Jedi (Apr 11, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Apollo did this for a while. He also carried and banged the bowl around when he emptied the bowl. These are precious things in my house(5 years ago and 5 dogs ago not so much)
> 
> I took out the puppy pools today, I got a big pool but it's not up yet...Apollo has been out playing in the pool for about 4 hours now...he did try to bring the hose in the house


Love the picture !

I put water in the small pool but Bear hasn't jumped in it yet .


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Mine loves water so much that we (pretty much) broke her of the bowl slapping by using the water itself. I would stand right there while she drank, and if the paws moved in, I'd just give a "Nope!" and pick the water up. Then she'd have to sit and wait while I put it down, then wait for a release command. We've worked on waiting for her food since day one, so this was natural for us. I know a lot of people do the same thing with the food, so I thought it was worth mentioning.  The first couple times she still kept at it, and once in awhile you'll see her paws move like she's going to do it, but the good girl stops herself, now! It's crazy cute. And it's not like I'd take it up and keep it for any length of time, it's just the idea that she'd have to pause and wait that was enough for her.


----------

